# Mario Kart Wii



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, start your engines!

Mario Kart Wii is coming out in a matter of months, probably the biggest release for the Wii this year, 16 player, online, small plasticky wheel thingy, excited?!

Well, tbh I want to be but Gamecube MK was a bit crap, average at best, far too drivey and just wasn't 'evil' enough like the older ones (SNES and GBA). The DS version offers some hope though as it's excellent, far closer in feel to the orginal. Online is pretty good too, hopefully Nintendo are going this route with the Wii version.







Wiki page


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

fucking beauty.

let's hope it's more SNES than gamecube.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

woo and yay etc etc but....

When are we going to see some new intellectual properties from Nintendo - AAA games, not just little ones.

All they do is release the same games over and over again with different twists and formats and TBH, it is starting to get stale.

I forgive them for Mario Galaxy, because it is ace, but Twilight Princess was the same old formulaic thing in shinier packaging.

Ditto Metroid


And I am sure that Mario Kart Wii and Smash Brother Melee will be as well.


Come on Ninty, you are incredibly talented games makers, why not take a few risks and think of something new.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

To add - Yahtzee articulates my frustrations better than I in the latest Zero Punctuation review - Super Mario galaxy


----------



## Dask (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought the N64 version of Mario Cart was much worse than the GameCube's version.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 7, 2008)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> woo and yay etc etc but....
> 
> When are we going to see some new intellectual properties from Nintendo - AAA games, not just little ones.
> 
> ...


 
Quite. 

Also, taking the wiimote and nunchuck and fitting them into a stupid pretend steering wheel is absurd. I wish they'd use the wii more imaginatively and develop a wholly new and super-responsive control system with crazy futuristic vehicles to suit.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:
			
		

> Quite.
> 
> Also, taking the wiimote and nunchuck and fitting them into a stupid pretend steering wheel is absurd. I wish they'd use the wii more imaginatively and develop a wholly new and super-responsive control system with crazy futuristic vehicles to suit.




Yup!

Unlike the N64, they have this massive new market to tap into - so many people own Wii's already, so now is the time for them to take the risks and invest in something original.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> To add - Yahtzee articulates my frustrations better than I in the latest Zero Punctuation review - Super Mario galaxy



that was funny.

altho surely having a go at nintendo for being "unoriginal", whilst ignoring sony and microsoft, is a bit odd?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> that was funny.
> 
> altho surely having a go at nintendo for being "unoriginal", whilst ignoring sony and microsoft, is a bit odd?



Pretty much. Especially as Nintendo has taken big risks with their current system than MS or Sony ever have.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> that was funny.
> 
> altho surely having a go at nintendo for being "unoriginal", whilst ignoring sony and microsoft, is a bit odd?




mmmmmm yes and no.

Sony and Microsoft know how to milk a good franchise as much as the next man - Halo or Gran Turismo anyone? 

The thing is, a lot of the long running series on each of the respective systems are not actually _made_ by MS or Sony game studios, but by third party developers, albeit often with system exclusivity deals (something which coincidentally seems to be falling by the wayside these days.)

Nintendo studios however have been milking Mario, Zelda et al since before Moses and show no signs of letting up. When the studio has access to huge resources and a hell of a lot of talented people it is therefore a bit galling and rather depressing when they churn out the same formulaic games each time - even if they _are_ of a very high quality.

I suppose equal blame must lie with the punters though - sadly a lot of games which innovate and receive critical acclaim sell very poorly - Ico, Psychonauts, Beyond Good and Evil etc etc because stupid Joe Public doesn't buy them.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> mmmmmm yes and no.
> 
> Sony and Microsoft know how to milk a good franchise as much as the next man - Halo or Gran Turismo anyone?
> 
> ...



People like sequels, they're nice and safe aren't they? 

Personally I hate Mario.  I hate his cutesy little moustache, I hate his annoying Italian accent and I hate his fucking girlfriend.  BUT - I really like mario galaxy.  Yes, it's mario, yes you have to collect stars but some of the ideas involved in it are actually quite original.

I went to a mate's house the other day to have a look at his 360.  He showed me Sensi Soccer, an FPS (Halo 3) and a driving game (PGR).  All controlled using a standard games controller (albeit wireless.)  Yeah.. great and everything but absolutely NO originality.  Nothing at all.

So yeah, you're right in that Nintendo milk Zelda and Mario as much as everybody else but I would say there are more original games out for the Wii, and even more so for the DS, than for other platforms.  In fact I would also say that Nintendo have made real efforts to be original and different when designing the DS and Wii, as opposed to other consoles.  Do you remember the furore when they revealed the new control system?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2008)

Mario Galaxy absolves nintendo for several years' worth of sins. It is fabulous. I want to see theminds behind it put their minds to making the most of the wiimote, like Warioware started to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> mmmmmm yes and no.
> 
> Sony and Microsoft know how to milk a good franchise as much as the next man - Halo or Gran Turismo anyone?
> 
> ...



So basically your point is Nintendo are worse becuase they've been doing it longer? Come back in 20 years my friends and we'll talk about Halo 15 and Gran Turismo 12!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> People like sequels, they're nice and safe aren't they?



Sad but true.






			
				tommers said:
			
		

> So yeah, you're right in that Nintendo milk Zelda and Mario as much as everybody else but I would say there are more original games out for the Wii, and even more so for the DS, than for other platforms.  In fact I would also say that Nintendo have made real efforts to be original and different when designing the DS and Wii, as opposed to other consoles.  Do you remember the furore when they revealed the new control system?




I suppose it comes down to ones personal definition of "innovation"

To me, innovation can come through in a visual style or a game concept or a storyline delivered well, as well as through the actual game mechanics.

Don't get me wrong, I love the Wii, but I don't believe there are _that_ many AAA titles where the Wii Mote control is integral or essential.

It certainly doesn't add anything much to Zelda or Mario Galaxy - I would have been perfectly satisfied playing either of those with a standard pad.

Yes it worked well for Metroid and for Wii Sports, but there aren't enough of those kind of titles at the mo.

The innovation of the Wii controller is only as good as the games that use it and whilst the Xbox and PS3 seem to be playing it safe, I have enjoyed more games on Microsoft's system than on any other this year, despite a percieved lack of innovation.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> So basically your point is Nintendo are worse becuase they've been doing it longer?



Not exactly no.




			
				Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Come back in 20 years my friends and we'll talk about Halo 15 and Gran Turismo 12!



And if in the same breath we are talking about Super Mega Uber Mario Universe, Mario Kart XiiWii and the Legend of Zelda: So Very Tired, then I will have probably stopped playing video games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Not exactly no.
> 
> 
> 
> And if in the same breath we are talking about Super Mega Uber Mario Universe, Mario Kart XiiWii and the Legend of Zelda: So Very Tired, then I will have probably stopped playing video games.



Heh your choice, I'm with Crispy SMG has redeemed Ninty's many recent mistakes imo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyway...back to MK Wii!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Heh your choice, I'm with Crispy SMG has redeemed Ninty's many recent mistakes imo.




Oh I don't deny it was an ace game.

So was Super Mario 64 which was also, in many ways, far more ground-breaking and look what happened to the N64.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think the wiimote held sideways will translate to good MK gameplay. MK has always been about precise, digital, twitchy driving. All 'driving' I've done with the wiimote has been floaty and with a neccesarily large deadzone.


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2008)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I love the Wii, but I don't believe there are _that_ many AAA titles where the Wii Mote control is integral or essential.



yeah, you're probably right.  Let's hope that things improve in the next year or so....  once people get their heads round it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I don't think the wiimote held sideways will translate to good MK gameplay. MK has always been about precise, digital, twitchy driving.


Agreed, was playing DS MK last night and thinking the GC failed for me because the analogue control was just too 'drivy' not twitchy enough. It felt more like driving than karting...one thing I'm having mixed feelings about the Wii version is the introduction of bikes. Not sure how much fun that'll be, also really wish they'd bring back the coins, they were great fun to grab in the original...


----------



## The Groke (Jan 7, 2008)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, you're probably right.  Let's hope that things improve in the next year or so....  once people get their heads round it.




Oh well, on the plus side we do get Di Samba Amigo this year.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2008)

Apparently it could be here as early as the first week of April...


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 25, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Mario Kart Wii



I think I just came


----------



## The Groke (Jan 27, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I think I just came



Are you sure it wasn't just wii?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 27, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently it could be here as early as the first week of April...



Dunno about that, Smash Bros has been delayed again, so we'll probably see that around then (In Yank land anyway) I can't see them releasing them too close to each other.

Mario Kart I think has always been a November/Decemberish release so It wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't come out until then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm I dunno they released Metroid and Super Mario Galaxy fairly close to each other so I can't see why they wouldn't do the same here...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

*More MK details...*

Oh dear snaking isn't going, let's hope they 'fix' it...








> *Sliding and snaking confirmed*
> *Baby Peach, Boo to be drivers** online battle mode*
> *16 new + 16 old courses*
> *Different vehicles for every driver*
> *Controls can be compared to Excite Truck*


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh dear.

"Controls can be compared to Excite Truck"

This is either going to be brilliant or a complete disaster.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

Never played Excite Truck tbh so couldn't comment. I can't see why they don't just copy the DS controls...


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never played Excite Truck tbh so couldn't comment. I can't see why they don't just copy the DS controls...



Imagine the Wii remote on it's side and moving it wildly with a big bouncy truck flying all other the place.

I don't see how that will translate to Mario Kart.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2008)

Excite Truck ain't that bad. Plus there's no way Nintendo will let the controls be jerky. Not that they are really in Excite truck anyway, it's perhaps a little too fast for it's own good maybe, but Mario Kart has never been about speed.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2008)

the wiimote should be held on its side, with the Dpad used for steering and tilting used for some sort of skid mechanic.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Crispy said:


> the wiimote should be held on its side, with the Dpad used for steering and tilting used for some sort of skid mechanic.





Its all about the skidding. Just dusted off Double Dash and been having great fun on DK mountain. Skid all the way to the bottom, then get fired back up to the top - brilliant.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

Crispy said:


> the wiimote should be held on its side, with the Dpad used for steering and tilting used for some sort of skid mechanic.



I was just thinking the same then I thought fuck em why can't they just include different modes of play (classic being as you described, GC/Excite Truck style and full racing wheel mode) in it?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2008)

Crispy said:


> the wiimote should be held on its side, with the Dpad used for steering and tilting used for some sort of skid mechanic.




I would assume the wiimote will actually plug into the steering wheel (think guitar hero shell) so you can easily press what would normally have been the L and R buttons in a more user friendly posistion.

There's no way they can expect you to use the buttons on the actual Wii remote and steer, it just won't work. 

Unless you hold the Wiimote in reverse to normal sideways games with the D pad on the right, and use the B button on the right hand and the 1 or 2 buttons on the left. Pressing the B trigger with wiimote sideways with the D pad on the left just feels a bit too weird and un natural.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm fundamentally against the idea of using Tilt to control the steering. It will require a different style of play as you just won't get the precision.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually it should be the classic controller not the Wiimote, we need shoulder buttons dammit!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Shoulder buttons are required.
Tilt controls suck  - Sonic and the secret rings anyone? ugh


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2008)

Catch 22 thou isn't it.

You've got the people who won't have one, bitching that they have to spend another £15 to play the game. If they include it then the other's that do have them, bitching they are paying extra for a game with a device they already have.

Nintendo would never make two different packages with and without because you can already see the 'customer complaints' from dim witted people who would buy the game without the controller version and get home and find they can't play it.

Hopefully they will just have a classic controller option in the game anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Catch 22 thou isn't it.
> 
> You've got the people who won't have one, bitching that they have to spend another £15 to play the game. If they include it then the other's that do have them, bitching they are paying extra for a game with a device they already have.
> 
> ...



Well there's no reason they couldn't just accommodate everyone unless they're going to force us to use that wheel thing (doesn't the game come with it?)...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

Odd, this site is claiming this is the box for MK on the Wii but another said it's a fake...bloody internets...


----------



## Addy (Feb 1, 2008)

Pre order your copy at play £29.99


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

Addy said:


> Pre order your copy at play £29.99



Oh god. Why did you post that!?  

*is tempted*


----------



## Random One (Feb 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> *is tempted*




*should know i'm keeping an eye on him*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

Random One said:


> *should know i'm keeping an eye on him*









*runs*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2008)

More info, not sure if it's true but it looks it:



> _*Mario Kart Wii - April 10th, 2008 (Japan)*_
> 
> * Bikes in cup mode
> * Bikes have special actions like “wheelie”
> ...


Must admit, I'm struggling to see what practical in game use doing a wheelie on a bike will have...

E2A: Speculation here it may have Gamecube controller support!

Also some more details about the game:



> - online league and a global world ranking
> - local rankings
> - channel for online aspect
> - send and receive time attack scores online, online ranking for time attack as well
> - upload/download Ghosts


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh yes!! They've used their noodle and supporting all controller configs! Split screen online too! 



> -Classic controller, GC controller, nunchuck+Wiimote.
> -Each character has six vehicles from the start (3 karts and 3 bikes).
> -Snaking is harder.
> -New Items: POW box and a cloud.
> ...


More details and screens here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2008)

More details. Although not that much new tbh.


----------



## bmd (Mar 25, 2008)

*Mario Kart Wii. WOOHAAAA!!!!*

_Mario Kart Wii will build upon some of the more well-received features of 2005's Mario Kart DS. Twelve-player online racing takes top priority for most, and Mario Kart for the Wii will also let two players from the same console battle it out online together. The game will feature 32 courses total, with 16 being specially created for the Wii version and the remainder being updated courses seen in previous installments in the series. 

Karters will be able to take to the track as more than a dozen Mushroom Kingdom denizens, as well as digital representations of themselves--or Oprah--via the game's Mii integration. As with other installments in the series, the game will include a variety of modes not devoted to competitive racing, including 10 different battle arenas. Mario Kart Wii will also be receiving its very own channel on the Wii Menu, which will allow gamers quick access to tournaments, worldwide leaderboards, and ghost data. 

As previously noted, Nintendo will be offering a range of control schemes with Mario Kart Wii, and will also be packing in the Wii Remote encasement dubbed the Wii Wheel with the game._

EU release is 11th April. 1 day after Japan and two whole weeks before the US. In your face GW!







Gamespot UK

Wikipedia


----------



## bmd (Mar 25, 2008)

Did I mention 12 player online gaming, 16 new courses and that it's got its own channel? 

Woo and haa.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2008)

*starts saving for a wii*


----------



## electroplated (Mar 25, 2008)

where can i preorder one, and will my wiikey chip be a problem to play online i wonder....


----------



## bmd (Mar 25, 2008)

electroplated said:


> where can i preorder one, and will my wiikey chip be a problem to play online i wonder....



play.com is a good place to pre-order. I'm not sure about the wiikey thing.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=235229&highlight=mario


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2008)

Bump because it's only a couple weeks away!!!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll merge 'em...

PS Is there a thread about the Wii Fit?

Me want.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2008)

editor said:


> I'll merge 'em...
> 
> PS Is there a thread about the Wii Fit?
> 
> Me want.




Not that I've seen (think it's been mentioned a few times in the big Wii thread though)...


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 25, 2008)

editor said:


> I'll merge 'em...
> 
> PS Is there a thread about the Wii Fit?
> 
> Me want.



http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=214475


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2008)

*GAME plan Mario Kart preview tournament*

If only all retailers were this imaginative with their promotion of games!



> UK retail chain GAME will be giving gamers the chance to play Mario Kart Wii a week ahead of its full launch, via a Mario Kart tournament to be held in stores prior to the game's launch.
> 
> Regional events will begin on April 5th, with 250 GBP of vouchers on offer, covering events like karting and paint-balling.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmd (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, should have had a search. 

 They've been merged.


----------



## tommers (Mar 26, 2008)

welcome back BMD.  Long time no see.


----------



## bmd (Mar 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> welcome back BMD.  Long time no see.



Cheers, it's good to see everyone again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2008)

*Official trailer is up!*


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> *Official trailer is up!*



"denied by watchproxy reason=games"

  Fucking IT dept!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2008)

Reviewed here: Link


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 6, 2008)

I put my pre order in about 6 weeks ago

_______________________________________


Thank you for your recent order for Mario Kart (including Wii Wheel)

Due to the allocation given to us by Nintendo we are unable to fulfil your order on the date of release. Unfortunately at this time we are unable to advise when we will be receiving more stock of this item however please be assured that we will endeavour to obtain more stock as soon as possible.

Please note that you have not been charged for the item, if you wish to cancel this order then please log into your account and select the Cancel Order option.

Please accept our sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused in this matter and thank you for your valued custom.

Kind Regards

Play.com


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2008)

That's a bit crap how hard can it be for Nintendo to make bits of molded plastic (the wheel) and print discs?!


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If only all retailers were this imaginative with their promotion of games!



I was in Game yesterday and caught a quick glimpse of it - looked pretty even in four player split screen.

I dare say a copy will be leaked very shortly - I've been checking gaming torrent sites pretty regularly this past few days. I _may_ even buy it cos I'd like the wheel attachment, though I imagine it plays best using a Gamecube pad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I was in Game yesterday and caught a quick glimpse of it - looked pretty even in four player split screen.
> 
> I dare say a copy will be leaked very shortly - I've been checking gaming torrent sites pretty regularly this past few days. I _may_ even buy it cos I'd like the wheel attachment, though I imagine it plays best using a Gamecube pad.



Hadn't really thought about which controller to use thinking about it, I have some GC pads and also a couple Classic controllers too. Might give all four configurations a go to see how they stack up!


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 7, 2008)

Just started downloading it - _Mario Kart PAL WII-MOMENT_. Getting great speeds on it (the uploader has a 100Mb seedbox) so I should be playing this very soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2008)

Edge gave it 6/10. It gave Mario Kart Double Dash 5/10 and (along with that review) I agreed with the rating...just lost some enthusiasm for the game tbh...


----------



## electroplated (Apr 8, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Just started downloading it - _Mario Kart PAL WII-MOMENT_. Getting great speeds on it (the uploader has a 100Mb seedbox) so I should be playing this very soon.



anyone managed to get this working with a wiikey yet? I can load the game but it gives an error after the title screen


----------



## electroplated (Apr 8, 2008)

aha it's working now! anyone tried racing online yet?


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 8, 2008)

electroplated said:


> anyone managed to get this working with a wiikey yet? I can load the game but it gives an error after the title screen



Hmm I've just tried my copy - it updated, rebooted and then gave a disc read error straight after the Wiimote screen. Gonna try and burn it again at a lower speed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2008)

How's it play? What are your first impressions?


----------



## electroplated (Apr 8, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Hmm I've just tried my copy - it updated, rebooted and then gave a disc read error straight after the Wiimote screen. Gonna try and burn it again at a lower speed.



The first disc I burnt did an update and then would load and then give an error after the intro screen so I looked online and found info saying I might need to update my wiikey firmware to 1.9s. I did that and still no joy. Then performed a wii system update, still no joy. Finally I burnt the game again at 1x and tried it and it worked.

Now I need to get a wheel to try the new control system, using the wiimote and nunchuck was very similar to the N64 or GC versions, couldn't work out the powerslides but have only done 3 single player races so too early to tell what I make of it really!

Not sure if it's sensible to try racing online as I'm using a downloaded copy - might brick my wii...?


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 8, 2008)

electroplated said:


> The first disc I burnt did an update and then would load and then give an error after the intro screen so I looked online and found info saying I might need to update my wiikey firmware to 1.9s. I did that and still no joy. Then performed a wii system update, still no joy. Finally I burnt the game again at 1x and tried it and it worked.
> 
> Now I need to get a wheel to try the new control system, using the wiimote and nunchuck was very similar to the N64 or GC versions, couldn't work out the powerslides but have only done 3 single player races so too early to tell what I make of it really!
> 
> Not sure if it's sensible to try racing online as I'm using a downloaded copy - might brick my wii...?



Second time I burnt it it worked straight from the off.

Tbh I don't think I'll be bothering with getting a wheel myself - I gave using just the Wiimote a quick go and it feels unresponsive compared to using the Nunchuck too.

Btw you Powerslide by pressing the 1 button when using just the Wiimote, and pressing the Z button when using the Nunchuck too. Press the + button during play and it pauses and brings up the button config (you can't change config during the game though).

I wouldn't worry about playing online early - there's bound to be retail copies sold before the release date currently being played. And I'm pretty sure Nintendo can't go bricking people's Wiis. Not tried it myself yet, but then again I don't have anyone's friendscodes.



Kid_Eternity said:


> How's it play? What are your first impressions?



Other than being able to use bikes, if there's something in it that wasn't in the DS/GC version than I'm not seeing it. It's pretty for a Wii game, more things going on on screen than the GC game. Again it's slow moving in 50cc mode but pretty frantic when you play 150cc. And like other Mario Kart games it's possible to win/lose the race from out of nowhere right on the last lap.

I like it so far, but I've always liked Mario Kart. If you've never been particularly fond of the series I can't see it changing your mind.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> I like it so far, but I've always liked Mario Kart. If you've never been particularly fond of the series I can't see it changing your mind.



Played them all bar the n64 from initial release. Loved the DS one but thought the GC was fairly average to boring tbh. If this is anything like that in how it feels to play not sure I'll be bothering just yet with it...


----------



## electroplated (Apr 9, 2008)

i've just been playing multiplayer online and I've gotta say, I've got a huge grin on my face, it's fucking BRILLIANT!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2008)

*jealous*


----------



## electroplated (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry!

(who wants a race?)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2008)

It's ok, just haven't got it and my net connection doesn't like my Wii so wont be able to play online when I finally do get it...


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Apr 11, 2008)

im liking the new rainbow road!


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 11, 2008)

today is Mario Kart day....

Going to collect mine straight after work, or earlier if I can sneak out.....!

Can't wait, I'm making driving noises in the office to annoy everybody....!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2008)

How's everyone found the bikes? Are they better, worse or just different in terms of handling than the karts?


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Apr 11, 2008)

theres a bit of getting used to with the bikes, like drifting round corners but they are very fun.... the wheel you get is a bit gash, dont like it personally.....stick to the gamecube controller.


----------



## ymu (Apr 11, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Must admit, I'm struggling to see what practical in game use doing a wheelie on a bike will have...


Wheelies give you a mini speed boost, as does doing tricks when you go airborne (including due to hitting an obstacle). The payback is that you can't do longer drifts like cars.



Kid_Eternity said:


> How's everyone found the bikes? Are they better, worse or just different in terms of handling than the karts?


I like them. You can speed boost any time you like, so low acceleration on faster bikes isn't as much of a problem. Brilliant for some courses - like the mushrooms, getting a speed boost every time you bounce from one to the next. 

Both of us being able to play online is also cool. And I'm getting lots of Girlfriend Points for wanting to play all the time.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 11, 2008)

I got it in Woolies in the end as they are punting it out for about £3 cheaper than any other of the high street retailers (although toys r us are doing it with a free 2nd wheel).

On line play is good, not sure if I like the wheel or not, might go out and buy a GC controller as I suspect that will be easier to use.

ETA: Definately think this needs a proper controller, I keep waving my arms around in the air, feedback is useless on this wheel.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 12, 2008)

anyone want a race? - here's my code: 0430-8382-0768


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Apr 12, 2008)

when you play muiti player it automatically comes up as a 100cc race, is ther an option to change it to 150cc, i meant to check last night but forgot, cant be racing when its not 150cc!


----------



## al (Apr 12, 2008)

the wheel's just rubbish, abandoned it after about 5 mins in favour of the classic controller..

got the rocket starts sorted as well now..


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 13, 2008)

I found the wheel ok for anything apart from the bikes, too twitchy to use the wheel with but ok with the Cube controller.

Massive grin on my face playing this though!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2008)

*I got it!*

Have done all the cups on 50cc, about to start on the 100cc now. First impressions: really nice looking (the Wii has a bit more power than I realised), bikes are pretty cool, they work a great deal better than I thought they would!  

The wheel is a bit odd but kinda fun, I reckon I'll give it a proper go in time, it is a bit better than Double Dash mainly because of those little speed inducing tricks, they break up the tediously wide and long tracks very well. Feels a bit empty but it is only the slow cups so maybe it gets better when it's harder.

Haven't played it online yet though...


----------



## ymu (Apr 14, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have done all the cups on 50cc, about to start on the 100cc now. First impressions: really nice looking (the Wii has a bit more power than I realised), bikes are pretty cool, they work a great deal better than I thought they would!
> 
> The wheel is a bit odd but kinda fun, I reckon I'll give it a proper go in time, it is a bit better than Double Dash mainly because of those little speed inducing tricks, they break up the tediously wide and long tracks very well. Feels a bit empty but it is only the slow cups so maybe it gets better when it's harder.
> 
> Haven't played it online yet though...


If you mean, are there more item boxes and stuff around, there aren't as far as I can tell - we've unlocked all the 100cc events and the courses are the same, it's just a lot faster. And defensive tactics get more important when you're in front.

There are quite a few shortcuts or alternative routes which have speed ramps and extra item boxes if you find them - some of them only accessible if you have a speed boost available.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I bought a classic controller on Sunday and it makes the game 100% more playable for me.


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I spent quite a lot of the weekend playing, I really like the wheel although it does take a little getting used to...

A great update to a classic game IMHO


----------



## ymu (Apr 14, 2008)

Heh heh heh. I can play as my Mii.


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2008)

Loving it!!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2008)

Man I gotta sort my fucking online access!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2008)

Apparently you can unlock some characters only if you have a Super Mario Galaxy save on your Wii...anyone found that to be true?


----------



## al (Apr 15, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently you can unlock some characters only if you have a Super Mario Galaxy save on your Wii...anyone found that to be true?



yeah, you can get rosalina - the bird from smg, bit crap really- she's got this star thing that hovers around in annoying way...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 15, 2008)

Did all the cups on 50cc Karts last night.

Best fun was worldwide battle mode though, played it for hours even though I knew I had to get up at half past 5 this morning (classic mario game syndrome).

Shall we have a proper roll-call and sort out a 12 player battle mash up for an hour or so one night next week?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2008)

al said:


> yeah, you can get rosalina - the bird from smg, bit crap really- she's got this star thing that hovers around in annoying way...



Yeah got her last night...


----------



## electroplated (Apr 15, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Shall we have a proper roll-call and sort out a 12 player battle mash up for an hour or so one night next week?



yes - i've been playing online with some people off another board and it's ace, only there's not enough of us at any one time, so the worldwide races/battles are always more fun in a hectic kinda way - i'm well up for a u75 grand prix or something

here's my code: 0430-8382-0768


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2008)

It's funny how fast you get used to something, was just playing MK on the DS and every time I got into the air found myself trying to pull off the speed inducing tricks!


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 22, 2008)

Well spent a couple of hours yesterday finishing off the 50cc kart races, got lots of cups and have now unlocked new characters, cars and now can use bikes on 50cc as well.

Looking forward to seeing what else gets unlocked as I go along.

Still not good enough for online play, but am really getting into the steering wheel thang....


----------



## ymu (Apr 22, 2008)

The Magikruiser is a fabulous little bike (small characters). It's also dead easy to unlock - just play 8 courses in time trial mode, no need to beat any times. 

I can't believe the bike is that good for such an easy unlock - it averages out at about the same as the Twinkle Star, IMO (large characters, gold in the 100cc IIRC). The Magikruiser is nippier with better acceleration (it feels way faster, but it isn't - it does seem to pull ahead of the field easily though) - and amazing off-road, so it's great for stuff like Desert Hills, Dry Dry Ruins, DK's Snowthingy. It's very light though, so you can get pushed off into the Abyss a lot on courses like Rainbow Road, Maple Tree and Wario's Goldmine and you need to be extra careful pulling wheelies in traffic because it'll slow you up a lot more if you get hit.

I might be up for an online session sometime, but The Boy has banned me from playing for a while on the grounds that he'd like his girlfriend back (or possibly just the console, not sure, tbf).


----------



## Final (Apr 22, 2008)

Dask said:


> I thought the N64 version of Mario Cart was much worse than the GameCube's version.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 22, 2008)

Can you play with the wiimote and nunchuck buttons if you don't like the wheel?


----------



## ymu (Apr 22, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Can you play with the wiimote and nunchuck buttons if you don't like the wheel?


The wheel is crap - not really usable in manual mode either (steering control isn't fine enough to drift accurately). They show up against people's names online and they're always lined up at the bottom of the field. 

You can use:

Wiimote + nunchuk
Classic controller
Gamecube controller

I like the wiimote/nunchuk combo 'cos you can just flick the wiimote to do tricks or wheelies - I forget how to steer if I have to hit too many buttons at once. 

Controller schemes here.


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 24, 2008)

I like the wheel, fair enough it's different to the original controller configuration and has a different feel but it's still very good. I've had no problems drifting accurately at all....

Each to thier own eh?


----------



## ymu (Apr 24, 2008)

Dj TAB said:


> I like the wheel, fair enough it's different to the original controller configuration and has a different feel but it's still very good. I've had no problems drifting accurately at all....
> 
> Each to thier own eh?


Fair 'nuff. I could probably do the 50cc's with the wheel but after that, I need the accuracy to make up for my idiotic errors elsewhere.  

They still routinely come in the bottom half of the field online though.


----------



## ymu (Apr 26, 2008)

Yay! I'm allowed again.

His code is 2320-6357-4408

Mine is 4725-8082-1965


----------



## Largo (Apr 28, 2008)

Mario Kart Friend Code: 4693-9358-7628


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2008)

I really gotta try this online, haven't gone back to it since the first week of playing it solid (got a bit bored of single player tbh)...


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I really gotta try this online, haven't gone back to it since the first week of playing it solid (got a bit bored of single player tbh)...


 
Playing 2 player or online is more addicitive than Mario Kart on SNES when it was released.
I'm losing sleep because of this game


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 1, 2008)

I'm losing sleep too.

I've unlocked Mirror Mode now, it's surprising how little knowing the original tracks helps with the Mirror Tracks.

Online play with mates has been super fun, as is sending ghosts back an forth (This is extra good because it's still competitive and everyone can play in their own time).

Current pet tracks for Time Trials are DK mountain and Koopa Cape - I'm down to 2.41.00 on the former and I can't remember the latter but it's pretty nippy.

If anyone wants the ghosts PM me and we'll swap Friend Codes.

Now I really must be off to bed.


----------



## ymu (May 5, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I'm losing sleep too.
> 
> I've unlocked Mirror Mode now, it's surprising how little knowing the original tracks helps with the Mirror Tracks.


Yeah - left, no right, no ... ugh - very confusing. 

Just finished it - well, got all the cups on gold. You get some _very_ nice bikes for winning the Mirror Star, Special and Lightning cups. And a victory photo with all the other characters. 

Got to work on getting them all on * rating now. 


E2A: Ooh, you got me trying the time trial mode properly.  Have you unlocked the Torpedo (large bike) yet? Need to unlock 12 expert ghosts for it. Lovely bike.


----------

